# PIRGOS BRIDGE CLUB (crete 72100)



## cretemike (Jul 30, 2021)

The club has been active for 6 years
We are looking for new members who enjoy a weekly game of Rubber Bridge
We play every Tuesday from 12:00 to 15:00 at the Kafenio, Pirgos, Kalo Chorio. 10kms east from Agios Nikolaos
We are a friendly bunch who play for enjoyment and good company, no aggression.
Do not worry if you do not have a Partner

Want to learn Rubber Bridge? Free lessons weekly at the same location.
You join the Tuesday Group after you gain confidence on the bidding. Knowledge of Partner Whist is helpful but not essential.

Please contact Mike Evans for details 6985577786 or [email protected]


----------

